# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  مشکل در یازی منچ  نوشته شده با vb6

## HeSsSsSaM

سلام
من این سورس بازی منچ رو دارم ولی یه مشکل دارم ،
*مهره اول که وارد بازی میشه ، بعد از اینکه یک دور کامل زد وارد خونه نمیشه و همین جوری دور میزنه و هیچ وقت مهره بعدی وارد بازی نمیشه !!!*
http://174.142.29.54/Mench.zip
کسی نمی تونه کمک کنه یا راهنمایی یا اینکه یکم این رو ادیت کنه و بزاره ؟؟ ممنون میشم. من اکانت وی پی ان دارم ، میتونم با دادن اکانت جبران کنم . ممنون

----------


## hmrbesharat

سلام دويت عزيز من اين بازيا تكميل كردم ولي يكم پیچيده شده اگر تونستيد بخونيد و مشكلي پیش اومد بگيد تا توضيح بدم
mench
فقط قبل از دانلود يه انتي ويروس نصب كنيد چون هركي ازم سورس ميگيره ميگه ويروسي ولي خودم تا حالا نديدم
برا اطمينان نصب كن :چشمک:

----------


## MBG73

> سلام دويت عزيز من اين بازيا تكميل كردم ولي يكم پیچيده شده اگر تونستيد بخونيد و مشكلي پیش اومد بگيد تا توضيح بدم
> mench
> فقط قبل از دانلود يه انتي ويروس نصب كنيد چون هركي ازم سورس ميگيره ميگه ويروسي ولي خودم تا حالا نديدم
> برا اطمينان نصب كن


دوست عزیز این بازی هنوز چندتا مشکل داره 

1- در بازی های کمتر از 4 نفر برای (بفرض 2 نفره قرمز و سبز)برای مهره های دیگر(آبی و سبز) هم تاس می اندازد .
2- بعضی موقع ها در حرکت بعضی مهره ها بازی قفل میکنه  :متفکر:

----------


## HeSsSsSaM

سلام
ممنون ولی خیلی گیر میکنه بازی !

----------


## HeSsSsSaM

دوست عزیز نمی تونی  کاریش کنی گیر نزنه ؟  :خجالت:  بعضی مواقع هم  مثلا تاس که برای مهره زرد میندازی رو میشه با مهره قرمز رفت ! :بامزه: 
ممنون  :لبخند:

----------


## hmrbesharat

> دوست عزیز این بازی هنوز چندتا مشکل داره 
> 
> 1- در بازی های کمتر از 4 نفر برای (بفرض 2 نفره قرمز و سبز)برای مهره های دیگر(آبی و سبز) هم تاس می اندازد .
> 2- بعضی موقع ها در حرکت بعضی مهره ها بازی قفل میکنه


سلام دوستان عزیز
مشکل اول که اشاره کردید حل شد
ولی مشکل دومی خودم قبلن فهمیده بودم ولی یادم رفت بگم
برای حلش باید به طور دستی تاس بندازید (با استفاده از منو تاس)




> بعضی مواقع هم تاس که برای مهره مثلا زرد میندازی را میشه با مهره قرمز رفت !


این بازیا شکلی برنامه ریختم که اگر هیچ مهره ای قادر به حرکت نباشد بازی کن دیگری تاس میندازد شاید مشکل این است
به هر حال رو چشم دوباره باز بینی میکنم :اشتباه:

----------


## HeSsSsSaM

سللم . منتظرم عزیز . یه نگاهی بهش بنداز و بگو

----------


## hmrbesharat

> سللم . منتظرم عزیز . یه نگاهی بهش بنداز و بگو


سلام
معذرت ميخوام ولي ميشه مشكلتا واضح بگي
دوست عزيز من دوباره frmmain عيب يابي كردم و در ضميمه گذاشتم اگر مشكلت حل نشد در خدمتم

----------


## hmrbesharat

راستي من بازي مارپله را هم نوشتم (برا پرو‍‍زه پايان سال) اگر خواستيد بگيريد و نظر بديد  :خجالت: 
marpel رمز:mrbesharat

----------


## moosa2007

ضمن عرض تشکر 
خواهشمندم رمز عبور فایل ضمیمه را در اینجا قرار دهید 


با تشکر فراوان

----------


## hmrbesharat

فايل ضميمه رمز نداره اگر منظورت بازي مارپله است پستشا ويرايش كردم رمزشم mrbesharat است

----------

